# Dancing Bliss @ Burning Man 2010



## soul.glo (Sep 30, 2010)

1





2




3




4


----------



## Derrel (Sep 30, 2010)

Wow, that is truly,truly impressive! Shot #2 is awesome. The last photo, with the man, gives a great clue as to the scale of this impressive sculpture. It was an incredible creation that you captured in photos.


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Sep 30, 2010)

Love the last one.  Great light and perspective.


----------



## Xavi (Sep 30, 2010)

Agreed,#4 is fantastic!!


----------



## edouble (Sep 30, 2010)

Wow these are the best Dancing Bliss pictures that I have seen. Did you go to SanFran just for Burning Man 2010? Any pictures of Night Of The Burn?


----------



## soul.glo (Sep 30, 2010)

edouble said:


> Wow these are the best Dancing Bliss pictures that I have seen. Did you go to SanFran just for Burning Man 2010? Any pictures of Night Of The Burn?




Thanks!  BM is held outside of Gerlach, NV.  Was in San Fran years ago when it started.  Went just for Burning Man, and a couple pics of the burn for ya.

Burning the man















Temple burn


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Oct 3, 2010)

soul.glo said:


>


 

Dude, is that....... Mel Gibson??!!  Thats some Mad Max lookin stuff right there.


----------

